# Imperial Guard And They Shall Know No Fear



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes, you heard right!

The rules for ATSKNF state that if one member of a squad has the rule, the entire unit is affected/treated as having it. So they never get sweeping advanced, auto-rally immediately, etc.

Now, consider allies. :spiteful:

A combined squad of Guardsmen with an allied Space Marine IC, granting them ATSKNF. Or take allied Space Wolves for *four* squads to be granted it.

Heck, regular SM can even give the rule to allied Tau!

What do you think? Have I done something wrong?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nope, that's how it works. The Space Marines are quite inspiring you know.

Of course you can only attach IC's of Battle Brothers to allied units.....


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

This thing of 'If one model in the unit' is quits brutal in some respects. Giving a 20-Warrior unit preferred enemy then maybe Szeras them to maybe get BS5. But the ATSKNF isn't the worst one because Tau are dead in CC anyway but the Only real boon is Fear-less (Immune to fear)


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

I think the best part is it makes you immune to being run down, so you can create huge mega-deathstars from IG and not worry about fleeing because you've got that good ol' Captain sitting at the back with a bottle of champagne.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Lord Commander Solus said:


> I think the best part is it makes you immune to being run down, so you can create huge mega-deathstars from IG and not worry about fleeing because you've got that good ol' Captain sitting at the back with a bottle of champagne.


First of all, Deathstar? Nobody, but nobody, will scream *Oh shit! They have LASGUNS!* Second of all, someome already thought of Commissars to deal with that particular problem for us. Stubborn LD9 with re-rolls is better than LD10 with ATSKNF.

Midnight


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> First of all, Deathstar? Nobody, but nobody, will scream *Oh shit! They have LASGUNS!* Second of all, someome already thought of Commissars to deal with that particular problem for us. Stubborn LD9 with re-rolls is better than LD10 with ATSKNF.
> 
> Midnight


I was thinking of a Combined squad of 100 or something crazy like that. Packed with Plasma Guns and heavy weapon batteries; you could even move the front of the unit forward and have a conga-line for coherency to your heavies, meaning they can still shoot without snap-firing. You could also have a Chaplain, or Pedro Kantor, or both...

If you took Space Wolves you could have four Wolf Lords on Thunderwolves in the unit, meaning they essentially do all the close combat. And I would be afraid of 100+ Lasgun shots!

EDIT: Stubborn doesn't make you immune to Sweeping Advance. ATSKNF does. Stubborn doesn't let you assault after regrouping.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Lord Commander Solus said:


> I was thinking of a Combined squad of 100 or something crazy like that. Packed with Plasma Guns and heavy weapon batteries; you could even move the front of the unit forward and have a conga-line for coherency to your heavies, meaning they can still shoot without snap-firing. You could also have a Chaplain, or Pedro Kantor, or both...


You have to join Infantry Squads from the same platoon, so it's 50-man max. 5 heavy weapons, 5 special weapons. It's not a hard unit to beat.



Lord Commander Solus said:


> If you took Space Wolves you could have four Wolf Lords on Thunderwolves in the unit, meaning they essentially do all the close combat. And I would be afraid of 100+ Lasgun shots!


But who would take 4 Thunderwolf Lords? It's a huge investment and only one of them can be Eternal Warrior, so it's also fragile, point-for-point.



Lord Commander Solus said:


> EDIT: Stubborn doesn't make you immune to Sweeping Advance. ATSKNF does. Stubborn doesn't let you assault after regrouping.


Re-rollable LD9 means you don't have to test for Sweeping Advance, because you never fail it. Ever.

Midnight


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

If you want to stick a SM HQ with a huge infantry blob, make it a Libby/Rune Priest with Divination powers. Then you'll do some damage and get ATTKNF as a bonus. Anything else is pretty much a waste.


----------

